# 9" Largemouth caught.



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

Caught a 9" bass today. No photo. New that you would all believe me so I didn't take one. He put up one hell of a fight though.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

congrats for sure


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen! Just kidding but congratulations. More than I caught at Indian lake today...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## nitro1 (May 12, 2008)

Congrats on your catch!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

good job tapeworm.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Was your tape measure certified and calibrated, we cannot just accept that it was actually 9 inches, you might be exaggerating as most fishermen usually do.
Anybody knock down a telephone pole and melt all the ice cream lately? I'll send my buddy down.....
You must really be bored..........not much happening in Reinersville, Ohio this time of year.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Haha nice job but this one was pushing 6 inches

From my Evo


----------

